# Another Craftsman Weed Wacker 32cc



## Poor Ol' BJ (Apr 3, 2007)

I've got an older one (M# 358-795020) that I can't make run right. I put new carb kit in.. Re-adjusted H & L to 1 1/2 rds. open.. Will only start and die. I put new fuel lines on it. Used the same size fuel hose for both. I'm pretty sure I have them on right. I read on here the correct flow direction. 
Can I use a different carb (Still a WT Walbro) that only has one fuel nipple?
This would eliminate the primer.
This thing has always been a little hard to start, but now...... no way!!!!

any ideas, please?


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

here are some things to consider:
* how are you starting it?
* Does the choke work properly?
* Do you have water, stale fuel or a mixture of different oils in the fuel?
* What type of fuel are you feeding the motor?
* Is the fuel filter clogged? 
* Is the fuel cap on the fuel tank venting properly?
* Some carbys have a strainer in the carby. Some people remove it all together.
Other people replace that item.
* Cracked or bad fuel lines can cause problems, but if you've replaced them, then this should not be an issue.
* Was the diaphram replaced in the carby?
* What happens when you replace the muffler with a new one?
(Some jurisdictions around the world deem it illegal to run a motor without a muffler.)
* What happens when you run the motor with a new air cleaner/air filter?
(Some jurisdictions around the world deem it illegal to run a motor without an air cleaner/air filter.)
* Does the fuel tank permit fuel to flow at an adequate rate?
* What is the pressure variation in the impulse channel like?
* Are you able to take a photo of your spark plug so that we can get some more clues?

Let me know how it goes.

Kind Regards
Al Bunzel


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

i don tthink there is a WT carb out there with only one fuel line attachment. seems like those are a different line. 
try this: adjust the idle screw to max. meaning the engine will idle very high. if you can get it to run then adjust the low mixture screw till you get smooth max RPMs. now adjust the idle speed down but dont let it die. now see if it will go to full throttle. if not adjust high mixture screw by small amounts untill it will reach WOT (wide open throttle). 
now.. is there hesitation when going from idle to full throttle? if so adjust the low mixture screw out very small amounts until there is no lag. 

the other thing i would suggest is look for blockage in the muffler.


----------

